# First attempt at Drum & Bass!



## Lysirell (Jan 4, 2020)

I've been working on this proyect maybe for a couple of days, and i like how it's coming out. Though, it's not finished, but i've cut the song so you can have the already finished part (the drop)

I'm not sure if i should complete the first part of the song, since i want to spend more time in some other proyects, but anyways, here it is what i made :3

(Maybe the mixing isn't perfect, but i did it the best i could xD)


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-463234153%2Fdrum-bass-drop-first-attempt


----------

